# Where to buy 24" x 60" pine for table top?



## V Silly (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi folks,
Thought someone here might have information about this.
Been going crazy trying to find a piece of attractive looking pine that is a least 1" thick (actual measurment) and is 24" x 60" minimum size. Home Depot laminated pine panels used to be good enough for the type of project I am doing but recently the quality has declined and the panels are extremly ugly with excessive large knot holes.

I would prefer pine that is laminated only in the direction of the grain (not put together from small rectangular chunks) and has only a few small knotholes.

Does anyone have a source for lumber suitable for a computer desk table top? I am in Santa Barbara, CA if that makes a difference....
TIA!!!!
V


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I buy slabs all the time from a local lumber yard but they are 3 inches thick.

Check them out at www.heartwoodlogon.com 

The other solution is to buy say 6 inch wide peices and glue up your own panel.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

V Silly said:


> Hi folks,
> Thought someone here might have information about this.
> Been going crazy trying to find a piece of attractive looking pine that is a least 1" thick (actual measurment) and is 24" x 60" minimum size. Home Depot laminated pine panels used to be good enough for the type of project I am doing but recently the quality has declined and the panels are extremly ugly with excessive large knot holes.
> 
> ...



If you are equipped and have basic WW'ing skills why not make one?


----------



## V Silly (Nov 3, 2007)

cabinetman said:


> If you are equipped and have basic WW'ing skills why not make one?


Unfortunately I do not have much woodworking experience and don't really have the right tools or a place to work. That's why I would strongly prefer to buy something ready made if possible...


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Our local B&Q sells boards in various dimensions. The size you require could be fabricated from these using biscuits. However, if like me you have few tools then perhaps pocket holes could be acceptable.

Here in UK we would just buy veneered particle board. Lots of flat pack computer desks available from IKEA, MFI, Homebase, B&Q etc.

Desk I am currently working on came with house and is poor quality.

My last desk was simply made from two chests of drawers joined with a bridging piece. 
johnep


----------



## Kingfisher (Oct 14, 2007)

I think you're going to have a hard time on that one. The best I can tell you is get 10' stair tread in pine and cut in half then glue two halves togeather. The wood will be great quality and straight. Thats about the most common full 1" wood you can buy. How are you using it if you can't even glue it togeather, not trying to be mean:no: trying to understand the end use to help. Also here is the direct link to DIY forums they may come up with something there. 

http://www.diychatroom.com/


----------



## V Silly (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm happy to say I finally found an acceptable piece of laminated pine at the 15th Home Depot I've been to in the past week, ironically the one right near home!!
YAY!!

I'm not really a woodworker and am a renter so no workshop space and no proper tools, I'm just trying to do a one shot customization of a desk for my computer work.

Thanks to everyone for the ideas, I am all set now!!

V


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

cabinetman said:


> If you are equipped and have basic WW'ing skills why not make one?


I noticed, today, on the NYWS that Norm, when making his Kitchen Island, used prefinished Maple surfaced plywood... used it so the inside of the carcass would already be finished and easily cleaned. Stuff was good only on one side where the outside was later covered with 1/4" stuff.

He also mentioned that they have 8' lengths of 4", 6", and 8" widths for making drawers... some even with the bottom 1/4" groove already cut... saved him lots of time in making the drawers... although he still dovetailed them.

A new twist that surprised me...

Hey, if Norm can do it, we can too... right? :laughing: :smile:


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

V Silly said:


> Hi folks,
> Thought someone here might have information about this.
> Been going crazy trying to find a piece of attractive looking pine that is a least 1" thick (actual measurment) and is 24" x 60" minimum size. Home Depot laminated pine panels used to be good enough for the type of project I am doing but recently the quality has declined and the panels are extremly ugly with excessive large knot holes.
> 
> ...


*Welcome Aboard!!*


----------

